# Empfehlung Eclipse Plugin: Reverse Engineering



## Heady86 (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann jemand ein gutes Eclipse Plugin für Reverse Engineering (Java-->UML) empfehlen?

Im Notfall könnte ich mich auch mit einem externen Programm anfreunden, allerdings sollte es kostenlos sein 

Danke für Tipps

Grüße


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2009)

Soyatec - Open Solution Company: XAML for Java, UML for Eclipse and BPMN designer


----------

